# Can I pan fry a steak in olive oil?



## Ninja

Usually I pan fry in clarified butter, but I'm out of butter and too tired after my workout to go to the store. 

So can I pan fry in olive oil? I ask because I've never cooked a steak this way and don't want to **** up this nice ribeye sitting in my fridge.


----------



## pegwinn

Yup, and if the oil is infused it will transfer a bit of flavor as well.


----------



## CA95380

Yikes! You can't broil it?  A nice ribeye steak 'pan fried' ?

To answer your question.  Yes, you can.  But ... just not my choice of cooking a good steak.


----------



## Ninja

Excellent.

The olive oil isn't infused, but I have a great steak rub from the Caribbean that a friend brought back as a gift.


----------



## Ninja

CA95380 said:


> Yikes! You can't broil it?  A nice ribeye steak 'pan fried' ?
> 
> To answer your question.  Yes, you can.  But ... just not my choice of cooking a good steak.



If I'm feeling particularly metrosexual  , I'll pan fry for browning and finish the steak off in the oven. Or if I'm trying to impress a girl, etc. 

I dunno. I like my steak rare and I think pan frying gives me better control.

Do you broil in your oven or do you have a grill?


----------



## CA95380

Ninja said:


> If I'm feeling particularly metrosexual  , I'll pan fry for browning and finish the steak off in the oven. Or if I'm trying to impress a girl, etc.
> 
> I dunno. I like my steak rare and I think pan frying gives me better control.
> 
> Do you broil in your oven or do you have a grill?



Have done it both ways .... on the BBQ grill and in the *brolier part *of the oven.  But not in the 'regular' part of the oven ... IMO ... it would make it tough to do so.  

Be sure you let us know how it turns out, ok?  Now you have everyone on the board wanting to come to your house for dinner!  lol


----------



## Ninja

I'll post pics


----------



## Ravi

Don't you own a grill? This is sacrilege.


----------



## CA95380

Shhhh  Ravi ... he is busy cooking.  lol  Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## Ninja

Some preliminary pics of the ingredients:

















Photo of finished product coming soon...


----------



## CA95380

Yum!  I would like my share to be cooked,  medium rare, please!


----------



## Ninja

Nothing fancy today. BJJ was tough this morning and I need to recharge because my workout buddy and I are benching at 7PM. 

Normally I'd have browned a little longer, but it tastes great. Nice and pink in the middle. Who's coming over?






Sorry the picture's so small. Camera died and I had to use my cell phone.


----------



## Annie

Must be the night for steaks. I just finished eating a filet with grilled onions. Yes, I also pan fried it, as I spent last evening cleaning my broiler pan and wanted it clean for 24 hours.  I also pan fried some potatoes with onion and garlic. Mmmm


----------



## CA95380

Looks totally yummy.  Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Luissa

CA95380 said:


> Yikes! You can't broil it?  A nice ribeye steak 'pan fried' ?
> 
> To answer your question.  Yes, you can.  But ... just not my choice of cooking a good steak.


I used Olive Oil the other night to make fried chicken and it turned out great!
Never thought about it when it comes to steak!


----------



## Shogun

Dude.. if you are going to try and infuse Olive oil with shit like oregeno and garlic cloves make sure you google how anaerobic bacteria like that exact kind of environment.  You'll need to refrigerate it if you don't strain it all out.  I've made this mistake once.


----------



## busara

if you need to cook a steak inside, turn the oven to 450. (ribeye is best). put a cast iron pan inside until it is up to the temp. cover your steak (room temp) in pepper and salt, then put a small amount of olive oil in the pan to keep from sticking. throw the steak in the pan (now on a burner to keep warm), and after a minute flip. then put it in the oven until internal temp is about 130 (for medium). time depends on the thickness, but i think a 1 inch takes about 3 min.

thats how i make it anyways


----------



## Skull Pilot

Ninja said:


> Some preliminary pics of the ingredients:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo of finished product coming soon...



eeeek!

There is only one way to eat a steak.

grilled over charcoal for 90 seconds on each side a little salt and pepper

now go and eat like a man.


----------



## editec

You can if you want.

A ribeye is usually better done grilled, though.


----------



## pegwinn

90 seconds over charcoal?

I don't mind killing my food to eat it, but 90 seconds is only going to piss it off. Helluva fight that way. 

Searing Heat on each side, bank the coals, put in a tin of whiskey let cook on the outer bank for about six minutes or so. Rest it, eat it, repeat often.


----------

